# Dry fly Swap



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

So far:

1. Gunrod........................Brown Honeydew.............Received
2. Redneckdan.................TBD
3. 2PawsRiver..................Parachute Pheasant Tail
4. Rangerman..................BWO
5. KRC...........................Sulphur Dun
6. Steelslam...................Cream Elk Hair
7. Wildcatwick................Borchers Special
8. Rat Fink.....................Gray Drake
9. Juwannafish................Adams Parachute
10.fishinlk.......................Lt. Cahill

3 more spots.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll be learning to tie flies in like 1 day or so, do you mind if i join... I think i'll attempt Elk hair Caddis. That alright..I'll PM you if i get it done.just tell me the dead line when the flies need to be in. Or a CDC fly, are these ok?

Thanks
Shane


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

A griffith's knat would also be a easy one to tie, like a size 16. The hardest part about elkhairs is keeping the hair from spining around the hook.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Shane, tie what ever you feel comfortable with. All I ask is that it be designed to float for this swap. It will be good for you to see some other flies and we'll even offer up some tips after seeing your fly. 

The deadline is May 15th. Do you think you'll have your vice and supplies in time?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

oh yea for sure, so count me in for "undicided" for the fly.. I'll make a few that float and pick the best one.. it'll be my first swap and i dont know anything about these things, but i though i'd join one to see what people think of my flies.... so could you fill me in, exactically what these things are?  

Shane


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Shane, tie up 12 flies and cut a small piece of paper and attach one to each fly with your name on them. Put them in some sort of container (Altoids cans work well) and mail them to me. Include a stamped self addressed envelope so I can mail you one of everyone else's flies back to you. It's simple.

I'll close this swap on Tuesday or Wednesday so we may not need 12 if it doesn't fill up. I'll then PM my address to everyone.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Alright, I've made 1 i want to put in the swap but i'll make more.. we can call it 'Puff Ball'. It was supposed to be another kind of fly but, i just learned to make the hackle spike so its Spiky all over... And it does float beacuse the spikes hold the hook off the ground  .

Shane


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

So far:

1. Gunrod........................Brown Honeydew.............Received
2. Redneckdan.................TBD
3. 2PawsRiver..................Parachute Pheasant Tail
4. Rangerman..................BWO
5. KRC...........................Sulphur Dun
6. Steelslam...................Cream Elk Hair
7. Wildcatwick................Borchers Special
8. Rat Fink.....................Gray Drake
9. Juwannafish................Adams Parachute
10.fishinlk.......................Lt. Cahill
11.deputy865..................no name fly

Ok, we'll close this swap. Everyone only has to tie 10 flies. I'll PM the address in a day or two. Remember, the deadline is May 15th so we have time to move on to a Hex swap.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Sounds good, and just want to remind everybody to toe tag their fly. I had a shadow box built and am putting the flies I receive into the shadow box for display and it's nice to have the name attached.............I then copy them to fish with


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I have a dilema. I meant to have all the same flies for the swap but my dog got to the pheasent feather i was using for all 10-12 flies i planned on making. so i guess i'll be sending the 3 that i origanaly planned on sending and 7-9 more of another... Sorry about that. Yes, i'll be sure to tage mine... what do we put on the tags, just the name of the fly and the creator??

Shane


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Yep. Make shure to pput them in a box that can't get crushed.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

The Dog ate my homework :yikes: :lol:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...my previous german short hair got a hold of my physics lab book, my professor was not impressed.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

This sounds like fun. I'm taking up fly fishing and fly tying and will be asking for advice on various topics. How often do you plan these types of swaps? I like the idea of displaying the flies with names then make copies. 
I just refinished my game room and in one area I have a couple of really old bamboo rods and I've started collecting flies and lining them up along the bottom of the rods on the wall. 
Gunrod can you post a picture of all the different types of flies before sending them out so some of us who weren't able to get in on this swap can see what the flies look like?
Sorry didn't mean to hijack with non related info.

Rich


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

BucknDuck

I could take some pictures of my flies and the ones i recive. Just as soon as there done, and as soon as i get them. I was going to take pictures anyway, makes for good referance when talking about a specific fly!

Shane


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Deputy, that bobbin I mailed you came back, seems the USPS wants stamps on all the mail now. I wonder why? Want me to stuff some extra pheasant tails in the envelope, when I send it again?


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i got mine done. did an extra one for the swap master (pat). just need the address an they will be in the mail. 11 elk hair caddis cream in color. sure look like they will work good, just to get them in the water now.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Mine are all set. There will be a few extra's for the swapmeister.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Damn work and down internet. I forgot all about the address. I'll have it out in a few. Thanks fellas.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Address has been sent out. If everyone can remember to put your screen name on the outside of your mailing envelope. Most do so but last swap I had one or two who didn't and when I spread them over the basement for separating I almost screwed a couple up since I know most of you by your screen name only. Screen names and real names are fine so I learn them.


----------



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

Gunrod - My Blue Winged Olives have hatched and are on their way to the address provided in the PM. You should have them in a day or two. Please post when they are received.

Thanks....Dave


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Borchers have been sent as well.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Parachutes have benn Ginked and Tagged and will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...since I can't seem to come up with any other ideas, I'm gonna go with my standard "go-to" fly that I catch 90% of my fish on, it doesn't have a name and doesn't imitate anything in particular, but it floats and trout like it so i guess it qualifies.:lol:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Anything that floats qualifies for the swap and anything that catches fish qualifies for my fly box.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll get mine out ASAP. I was saved by redneckdan he sending me my extra pheasent feathers. So thank you. Hope everyone likes mine. i made them myself as my own design. There not high quality but you never know they might catch somthing.

Shane


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

So far:

1. Gunrod........................Brown Honeydew.............Received
2. Redneckdan.................TBD
3. 2PawsRiver..................Parachute Pheasant Tail
4. Rangerman..................BWO..............................Received
5. KRC...........................Sulphur Dun
6. Steelslam...................Cream Elk Hair
7. Wildcatwick................Borchers Special...............Received
8. Rat Fink.....................Gray Drake
9. Juwannafish................Adams Parachute
10.fishinlk.......................Lt. Cahill
11.deputy865..................no name fly


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

The Sulphurs are winging their way to you as I write this.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...the flies are on the way, with a couple extra for der Tauschenmeister


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I have 6 more to tie tonight and then I will be mailing tomorrow. Since the original deadline was the 15th which is a sunday is the true deadline the 16th or the 14th? Either way I will make it but I was just curious as to how it works with a deadline on a sunday since mail is not moving on the sabbath.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

So far:

1. Gunrod........................Brown Honeydew.............Received
2. Redneckdan.................TBD...............................Received
3. 2PawsRiver..................Parachute Pheasant Tail
4. Rangerman..................BWO..............................Received
5. KRC...........................Sulphur Dun.....................Received
6. Steelslam...................Cream Elk Hair
7. Wildcatwick................Borchers Special...............Received
8. Rat Fink.....................Gray Drake
9. Juwannafish................Adams Parachute
10.fishinlk.......................Lt. Cahill
11.deputy865..................no name fly

I'm at a conference until Monday afternoon (the 16th) so the 16th is fine.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...that was fast! Maybe the USPS isn't as bad as I once thought. Hope they don't get to cocky; they did, after all, thoroughly molest my flies from the streaer swap.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

What's the story on that rifle, *******?


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

That thair rifle is an Accuracy International _Artic Warfare- 50 BMG_. For some reason the guns keep blowing up. Oddly enough, the barrels split right where the flutes are. This rifle blow up happend to a marine over in Iraq, I highly doubt it was the shooters fault, the marine was a gunnery seargent working as a senior gunsmith. The gun was sent to the 'smith due to difficultly in case extraction. A.I. has replaced all the rifles so far, but more and more snipers are switching back to the Barrett M92, even though it weighs 12 pounds more than the AW-50. After a change of underwear, it was determined that the shooter was fine but the spotter was quite rattled.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I read this statement and I can't remember who wrote it but here it is.

Fly tying is the next best thing to fly fishing. It is like a thirsty man wetting his lips in the desert.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

pat.....mine were in the mail before i found out you would like the screen name also on the address......so steelslam is Mike L from saginaw


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

The "Virgin Dozen" are finished and in the mail today. One of you lucky guys will get my first ever dry fly. I cant tell you how much my confidence in tying dries has grown just after tying this first batch and then tying some for myself. hopefully you will find my flies to be satisfactory as far as looks and fishability.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll send mine on monday i think or if not on saturday, i just hope the supplies redneckdan sends me come before if not i might not make the original planned flies. or i'll make them with a differnt material but i dont know how it will work out. 

Shane

Redneckdan PM sent!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

So far:

1. Gunrod........................Brown Honeydew.............Received
2. Redneckdan.................TBD...............................Received
3. 2PawsRiver..................Parachute Pheasant Tail
4. Rangerman..................BWO..............................Received
5. KRC...........................Sulphur Dun.....................Received
6. Steelslam...................Cream Elk Hair..................Received
7. Wildcatwick................Borchers Special...............Received
8. Rat Fink.....................Gray Drake
9. Juwannafish................Adams Parachute
10.fishinlk.......................Lt. Cahill
11.deputy865..................no name fly


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

this is the fouth fly swap ive been in. im looking forward to using these new flys. but on the other swaps no one an my self too has ever posted how the flys worked out. lets all give a report on whos fly worked well an what was caught on them.......what you all think bout this???


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I think it is a good idea


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

How often do you have fly swaps? I've been following this thread hoping to get a glimps of some of the work that members are doing. I plan to get in on the next swap and of course field test the finished product. 

Rich


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm hoping for a Hex swap next week sometime, then an after the hex swap, terrestrials and then back to steelhead/salmon swap.


----------



## juwannafish (Jan 24, 2005)

are on their way. Much like steelslam, I forgot to put my screen name on the address. Matt Parsons - juwannfish.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Steelslam i was thinking the same thing, unless anyone else wants to i'll start the thread. Whats a Hex fly? I know what terestrial is and all that but.. 
Almsot finished with mine sending on saturday, fell dumb turning them in last!

Shane


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

1. Gunrod........................Brown Honeydew.............Received
2. Redneckdan.................TBD...............................Received
3. 2PawsRiver..................Parachute Pheasant Tail
4. Rangerman..................BWO..............................Received
5. KRC...........................Sulphur Dun.....................Received
6. Steelslam...................Cream Elk Hair..................Received
7. Wildcatwick................Borchers Special...............Received
8. Rat Fink.....................Gray Drake
9. Juwannafish................Adams Parachute.............Received
10.fishinlk.......................Lt. Cahill
11.deputy865..................no name fly


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Will apoligize ahead of time, didn't get mine into the mail until Saturday. No excuse, had them ready a few weeks ago............just didn't see the 15th coming. I'm still trying to figure out where the heck May went.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I know the feeling, I just turned 20 on sunday, I'm trying to figure out where 19 went! I haven't even been out trout fishing yet and we are halfway through may!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

1. Gunrod........................Brown Honeydew.............Received
2. Redneckdan.................TBD...............................Received
3. 2PawsRiver..................Parachute Pheasant Tail
4. Rangerman..................BWO..............................Received
5. KRC...........................Sulphur Dun.....................Received
6. Steelslam...................Cream Elk Hair..................Received
7. Wildcatwick................Borchers Special...............Received
8. Rat Fink.....................Gray Drake
9. Juwannafish................Adams Parachute.............Received
10.fishinlk.......................Lt. Cahill
11.deputy865..................no name fly....................Received


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

1. Gunrod........................Brown Honeydew.............Received
2. Redneckdan.................TBD...............................Received
3. 2PawsRiver..................Parachute Pheasant Tail....Received
4. Rangerman..................BWO..............................Received
5. KRC...........................Sulphur Dun.....................Received
6. Steelslam...................Cream Elk Hair..................Received
7. Wildcatwick................Borchers Special...............Received
8. Rat Fink.....................Gray Drake......................Received
9. Juwannafish................Adams Parachute.............Received
10.fishinlk.......................Lt. Cahill........................Received
11.deputy865..................no name fly....................Received

I'll try to get them out to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Sorry, I didn't forget you guys. I separated the flies, packaged them and just haven't made it to the post office. I've been working so much I haven't tied a bug since I tied these for the swap, I already have 20 hrs overtime for the check with a week to go and I'm beat.

I'll have them out in the morning for sure.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

and Uncle Sam thanks you Gunrod :lol: 

You pick the fly and I will host it next time, you've done the last couple.....course I may just keep them all and run for Mexico, heck with that will run to Canada, the fishing is better.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

2PawsRiver said:


> and Uncle Sam thanks you Gunrod :lol:


Yep, seems my last 4 to 10 hrs of overtime always goes to our favorite uncle. The nice thing is when I finally do see some time off I'll have the money to enjoy myself. That is if my wife doesn't spend it first.


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

Got a good looking bunch of flies today! Rock solid stuff folks. Can't wait to get'em wet.

Thanks again Gunrod for hosting, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

GOt mine too. Thanks everyone. Can't wait to get out and use them. Unfortuantly or fortuantly I'm heading up north into Canada to go fishing for pike. I'm taking the fly-rod and will chuck some big stuff at them. But my favorite place to be is on a trout stream. I'll give a report on Tuesday when I get back. 

Deputy865 did you come up with a name for that fly yet? It's pretty big and I think it will work as a terrestrial come July and August. Were you following any pattern or did you come up with that on your own? I know your just starting and I'll tell you your first pattern is a heck of alot better than mine was


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I came up with it on my own. it was actually just a slap togetehr and it turned out great. exspecialy the very first one. I realy dont know what to call it. so i guess we can call it 'Shane's fly'. scince it is a fly sorta kinda. why did you like it, or is it good? if anyone uses my fly tell me how it works.

Shane


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

gunrod said:


> ....and then back to steelhead/salmon swap.


twitch...twitch...  

Count me in on that one already :lol: I just finished losing half my spring steelhead flies and here we are at the end of May and I'm already itching for Skams ,salmon and fall steel....I need help :lol:


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Shane, when you start tying flies it's very hard to tie small dry flies to start. So typicaly a good starter pattern is a wooly bugger or some other subsurface large fly with only a few elements. 

So with that being said and this being your first patter I was just curious how this pattern came about. It doesn't look like anything I've ever used or seen in a book. It has alot of elements of alot of different patterns. I figured it was something that you came up with. As I said it will make for a terrestrial come mid-summer when the temps get high. Float that sucker along the bank and along dead fall and I'm sure a trout will mistake it for a cricket or a grass hopper. THe most important thing when fly fishing is the size of the presentation. The size is without a doubt the size of a hopper. Then the next is probably color then shape. The shape also reminds me somewhat of a hopper. The colors are a definetly original but most if it is natural colors so I'm sure it will work. I haven't put it in a bowl of water to see how it floats but if it does I'm sure I'll catch a few on that rig. I won't use it until mid-summer but I'll report back to you.

Thanks again everyone. Vey nice!


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

got my flys yesterday.......thanks to all. an also a big thanks to gunrod for the hosting part of the swap. all of the flys are some top knotch flys i sure will hate to lose them in time on a river but thats what they are for is to go fishin with. some of you must have some good eyes to tie those very small ones. at 53 years here my eyes sure would have trouble with them.


----------



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

Got mine today. Thanks to everyone for some nice flies and thanks to Gunrod for hosting the swap.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Well the USPS did it again, thankfully the flies were in a box so the sorting machine didn't eat the flies. 

All the flies look good. Shane's fly kinda looks like a thornberg but it floats and a thornberg is a wet fly. It does catch big bluegill though!


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I got mine yesterday. They all looked very nice. I really liked your Borchers, WILDCATWICK. Very good quality on that tie. I hope you guys all found my Grey Drakes to be of decent quality. I fish that exact pattern when the Grey Drakes are poppin here in TC and it is KILLER. I am just glad I learned to tie instead of raiding my buddies fly box all the time. It was my virgin dozen of dry flies  . I plan on copying some of the ones I like and putting the rest in a display box for safekeeping. Thanx again to Gunrod for hosting.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words. Without a doubt we're going to catch some nice fish with these rigs. I don't have a digital camera but if someone could take a picture of all of them and post them it would be appreaciated. I would like to have a record of these flies so I can copy some of them later. But I want to use them now!


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Thanks for running the swap and thanks to everyone for the flies! I just now got time to open the mail!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Just when I think I am starting to get a clue about tying flies, I participate in a swap and find out just how much of a rookie I am. The Flies were unbeliveable, some so small I don't know how you could tie them. It is really something to see the parachutes that were tied and how perfect they were. KRC the wings are really impressive.

The display box is almost done, I expect it to be finishied tonight. Will take a picture and send it to Gunrod as I have no idea how to post a picture.

Again thanks to everyone, especially Gunrod for hosting.


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

2Paws - can't wait to see the display. Funny you mention feeling like a rookie, check out some these hex imitations... they are mind blowing... http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?showtopic=8778&view=findpost&p=80855

Tying is a lot like fly fishing itself... always new challenges and areas for personal improvement. Definitely one of the things I like about the sport. 

KRC


----------

